# Behringer FBQ3102 and DSP11240P



## ttatta (Mar 20, 2013)

I have an EQ (FBQ3102) with built in FBD. However, I still have feedback in my home Karaoke. There is a guy on CL selling the DSP1124P for $60. 
Do I need the DSP in addition to the EQ I already have to get rid of the feedback?


----------

